# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Ανακατεύθυνση οποιασδήποτε web διεύθυνσης στην διεύθυνση www.awmn.net

## JB172

Για να κάνω διαφήμιση του παρόντος site έτσι ώστε να δει κανένας άνθρωπος τι εστί AWMN, στο Access Point μου δημιούργησα ένα Virtual Access Point με δικό του subnet 10.22.11.96/28 και IP 10.22.11.97.

Το Virtual Access Point εκπέμπει με SSID = www.awmn.net
Όποιος προσπαθεί μέσω web browser να πάει σε οποιαδήποτε site, πχ. www.in.gr τον ανακατεθύνω στο www.awmn.net

Τα rules που χρησιμοποίησα είναι:

/ip firewall nat
add action=masquerade chain=srcnat comment="masquerade Virtual AP network" \
dst-address=!10.0.0.0/8 src-address=10.22.11.96/28 to-addresses=0.0.0.0

add action=dst-nat chain=dstnat comment="Redirect every HTTP requests to IP of www.awmn.net" \
dst-port=80 protocol=tcp src-address=10.22.11.96/28 to-addresses=5.172.204.133 to-ports=80

Η IP 5.172.204.133 είναι (αυτή την στιγμή, εκτός και αν αλλάξει ο πάροχος) του www.awmn.net

----------

